# without protection plan, how much will Dish charge to replace broken DVR?(Hopper or Joey)



## ykseulb (Nov 7, 2014)

without protection plan, how much will Dish charge to replace broken DVR?(Hopper or Joey)
The Hopper's internal hard drive is making the dreaded hard drive clicking noise and vibrating
like crazy. 

I've been on hold for over 20 minutes..... figured it was faster to ask here.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

If leased FREE.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't think that's correct. I believe they charge a shipping fee if you don't have the protection plan.


Sent from my 23-n010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykseulb (Nov 7, 2014)

okay, should I give up? I've been on hold for almost two hours with Dish Network. I just left it on speakerphone while I was doing something else. 

I assume there is a shipping charge me for them to swap out the leased Hopper, but I just want to know how much it is.... if they would only pick up!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

They'll charge you for shipping if you go that route or if you have a tech come out it'll be $95.00. And how the heck did you end up on hold for two hours? I call Dish regularly and am almost never on hold ever and if I am it's always fairly brief. Unless they had a power outage or a massive server crash at one of their call centers it's hard to imaging how you'd end up waiting that long!


----------



## ykseulb (Nov 7, 2014)

tsmacro said:


> They'll charge you for shipping if you go that route or if you have a tech come out it'll be $95.00. And how the heck did you end up on hold for two hours? I call Dish regularly and am almost never on hold ever and if I am it's always fairly brief. Unless they had a power outage or a massive server crash at one of their call centers it's hard to imaging how you'd end up waiting that long!


It's on hold now for two and half hours. My lunch break is is 5 minutes. I guess I'll just leave the speakerphone on and see what happens. (coming back from lunch at 1:30pm)


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You may be charged $15, you should also use the online chat, you get a better trained individual and faster results.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Or contact DIRT http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/195079-dish-internet-response-team-dirt-contact-information/.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Most intelligent people would have hung up long ago and redialed.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

There is always the on line chat on the Dish web site.

But, the answer is above. Pay fro shipping or have a tech come of fro $95. If the equipment is not returned, you are charged fro the equipment.

Of course this si assuming that you have a hopper or Joey gone bad. You may want to check all your connections. A few years ago, the cable, coming into my house rusted (salt spray) and the connectors had to eb replaced.


----------

